# reptile shops in weymouth/dorset



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

going to weymouth town for a birthday weekend away in august. was wondeirng if anyone knew if there was any reptile shops in the area cheers


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

theres a couple down here but the best ones are in bournmouth :2thumb:


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

kaaathx said:


> going to weymouth town for a birthday weekend away in august. was wondeirng if anyone knew if there was any reptile shops in the area cheers



There are no actual Reptile shops in Weymouth but we have a Reptile section in our pet shop.
Its the only Reptile place in Weymouth so when you come down for your birthday pop on in, address is below;-

C.C.MOORE & CO LTD
12-14 GRANBY COURT
GRANBY INDUSTRIAL ESTATE
WEYMOUTH
DORSET
DT3 4NZ

TEL... 01305 789161


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

CCMOORE said:


> There are no actual Reptile shops in Weymouth but we have a Reptile section in our pet shop.
> Its the only Reptile place in Weymouth so when you come down for your birthday pop on in, address is below;-
> 
> C.C.MOORE & CO LTD
> ...


 
hiya, could we have a live stock list of reptiles pleease? :]
by the way, i remember going to pet shop near a lake in the town, way past the bridge and buy a really nice cottagy cafe thing that sell amaaazing jacket potatoes....can tell i was about 12 back then haha. are you that petshop??


----------

